# XM Coming to a TiVo Near You!



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

From XMFan

Soon you will be able to listen to XM over your home network using the new Home Media Option software. Check out exclusive CES demo pics here

Many thanks to Ziggy for providing the information and pictures!


----------

